# What happened to the search tool?



## AnotherLevel (Aug 21, 2010)

Wasn't the search tool in the upper right corner?? Sorry if I'm losing it, I haven't had much sleep, lol!! But I don't see it. Has it been moved?


----------



## Rianne018 (Aug 21, 2010)

No ur nt losin it. Wonder what happened


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 21, 2010)

It's still there for me. Right in between "New Posts" and "Quick Links".


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 21, 2010)

MizAvalon said:


> It's still there for me. Right in between "New Posts" and "Quick Links".



You're looking at a different link for the search tool. There used to be a box on the right. I think it was above the advertisement. Now its gone.


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 21, 2010)

Black Ambrosia said:


> You're looking at a different link for the search tool. There used to be a box on the right. I think it was above the advertisement. Now its gone.



Oh. I don't think I ever noticed that. I just use the other one.


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 22, 2010)

MizAvalon said:


> Oh. I don't think I ever noticed that. I just use the other one.


 
Thanks!  I don't think that I ever paid attention to that one!  The search box is gone from my screen too.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Aug 22, 2010)

I think that was the Google search.  Wonder if it's coming back?


----------



## sunnychoklit (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it was removed from that place to encourage subscription.  Over there, it was accessible to anyone visiting the site.  The "search" option between "new posts" and "quick links" only appears for members who are subscribed.  Just my guess erplexed


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Aug 22, 2010)

My google search thing is gone too. *sadness*

That's the one I use.


----------



## umesbelle (Aug 22, 2010)

My search bar is gone as well. I thought I was doing something wrong! I wonder what is going on?


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mine is gone too


----------



## SVT (Aug 22, 2010)

MizAvalon said:


> It's still there for me. Right in between "New Posts" and "Quick Links".



 This is the only one I've ever used or known about. Very seldom have problems with it.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 22, 2010)

same here. there is just a blue bar that says advertisement there now.  ♥


----------



## HereB4 (Aug 22, 2010)

If you click "blogs" at the top and then "search blogs", you should be able to search.  It is not the same though.  I hope they bring back the google search.


----------



## Nonie (Aug 22, 2010)

I prefer the LHCF Search tool, the one on the menu above. The Google Search one took you all over the place instead of searching just within this forum. I remember it. I don't miss it.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 22, 2010)

wow i've never even noticed that other search above and it took me like 15 minutes to find it


----------



## FRESHstart101 (Aug 23, 2010)

lmaoo. i was just gonna search a product


----------



## 30something (Aug 23, 2010)

I liked that search tool, is it possible for it to return?

I like it so much better


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I went to look for something and it was gone!


----------



## LittleLuxe (Aug 23, 2010)

Nonie said:


> I prefer the LHCF Search tool, the one on the menu above. The Google Search one took you all over the place instead of searching just within this forum. I remember it. I don't miss it.



You know I never had that experience? I would type something into that bar like 'hairveda' and it would pull up everything hairveda related within the forum, and if I wanted to specificy I would type 'hairveda + shikakai' and boom...exactly what I wanted. 

Plus it would search for stuff that wasn't in the hair forum to make stuff easier for me like 'Maca' and 'eyelashes' in the body and beauty forum.

...is there anything we can do to get the google back? I don't mean to be a pain but I've tested the other one a couple of times and it's so...inefficient.


----------



## Nonie (Aug 23, 2010)

LittleLuxe said:


> You know I never had that experience? I would type something into that bar like 'hairveda' and it would pull up everything hairveda related within the forum, and if I wanted to specificy I would type 'hairveda + shikakai' and boom...exactly what I wanted.



Y'all aren't giving it a chance. I find it narrows it down for me to exactly what I want:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=427174

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=388214

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=380788

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=257735



LittleLuxe said:


> Plus it would search for stuff that wasn't in the hair forum to make stuff easier for me like 'Maca' and 'eyelashes'.



Threads about Maca

Google would give me fewer results here and then send me outside the forum the same way Google.com would. As you can see from the above finds, I get only LHCF threads.


----------



## chucktownqt (Aug 23, 2010)

Dang, I thought I was losing it too!!!! I don't like the other search link=(


----------



## henna555 (Aug 24, 2010)

i miss it,that search next to quick links is not as good,thats my opinion.


----------



## miss cosmic (Aug 24, 2010)

as a non-subscribing 'member' (issues with paypal, dont ask) i found the google search function pretty good. not once did i get directed to a site off the forum, nor did i ever change the parameters of the search - i just always got what i asked for.
since that was removed (i was offline and noticed last night) i was 'forced' to sort out my issues with paypal and i am so happy to be a 'paid-up' member. would probably have never gone to all the trouble if that search function thingy hadn't disappeared though


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Aug 24, 2010)

please bring the google search back the other one brought up everything i didnt ask for


----------



## bryantgurls (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ I know, same here!


----------



## equestrian (Aug 25, 2010)

MizAvalon said:


> It's still there for me. Right in between "New Posts" and "Quick Links".



it isn't the same, results aren't as good, everything but what i ask for comes up, sometimes the word im searching for would be buried within posts within the thread, as oppose to being in the title of the thread.  The other search bar is so on point!! grrr erplexed   what happened?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone for responding. At first I was like, "What?? No I KNOW it was there!!??" Lol!! I agree with most of you. I like the google search tool soooo much better. For me, the other one searches for each word (if that makes sense), whereas the google search tool searches for the words in sequence. To me, the google one has a better filter. I sure hope it comes back.


----------



## hiphoprocker (Aug 25, 2010)

i  preferred the other search as well.. BUT what i have been doing and it seems to have better result is doing an actual google search. whatever i may be searching for, i type in longhaircareforum in the search as well and i get far better results than the search next to quicklinks. yes, it is a little more typing but since i have a google search box on my safari browser toolbar its not toooooo much more effort. hth


----------



## chocolatedoll18 (Aug 25, 2010)

also maybe it should be visible to those who subscribe and not to the guests...if that was the problem


----------



## AnotherLevel (Aug 25, 2010)

hiphoprocker said:


> i preferred the other search as well.. BUT what i have been doing and it seems to have better result is doing an actual google search. whatever i may be searching for, i type in longhaircareforum in the search as well and i get far better results than the search next to quicklinks. yes, it is a little more typing but since i have a google search box on my safari browser toolbar its not toooooo much more effort. hth


 
That's a great suggestion! Thanks


----------



## teacherjess (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm glad I came on in here because I was starting to really get frustrated. I soooo miss the other search tool.


----------



## MissLeo (Aug 26, 2010)

I protest the removal of the google search bar for more ads that I don't care about.  Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Miss_C (Aug 26, 2010)

Chiming in, I don't like using the other search tool either. It takes me to irrelevant results. The sidebar search was much better.


----------



## Hairsnob (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with the others, that search bar is MUCH needed.

I can't stand having to open each and every post to see how it relates to what I searched for. The other way I could see my search words in the results to see if the subject was what I wanted without having to click in the whole post.

Meanwhile, I'm going to have to navigate away from this site to search for what I want. That could lead me elsewhere if something more interesting comes up.

I hope this is not a permanent change.


----------



## NIN4eva (Aug 26, 2010)

Nonie said:


> Y'all aren't giving it a chance. I find it narrows it down for me to exactly what I want:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=427174
> 
> ...




When I used the Google Search box here in LHCF I never EVER received results outside of the forum. And I've spent countless hours using the LHCF search box to look for all kinds of random hair stuff. Odd.


----------



## NIN4eva (Aug 26, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I agree with the others, that search bar is MUCH needed.
> 
> *I can't stand having to open each and every post to see how it relates to what I searched for.* The other way I could see my search words in the results to see if the subject was what I wanted without having to click in the whole post.
> 
> ...



I wholeheartedly agree with the bolded. I'm going to use google to search LHCF fourms. The search option we're left with now is totally inefficient.


----------



## 30something (Aug 26, 2010)

Hairsnob said:


> I agree with the others, that search bar is MUCH needed.
> 
> I can't stand having to open each and every post to see how it relates to what I searched for. The other way I could see my search words in the results to see if the subject was what I wanted without having to click in the whole post.
> 
> ...



Thats what I'll have to do too.. going to have to rely on the the amateurs at Yahoo! Answers to get some help


----------



## kimmy89 (Aug 26, 2010)

I concur! Bring back the google search bar! I find myself going to other forums to perform a search because the LHCF search app. is  extremely inefficient. Nonie, how do use it, because I find it useless?


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 26, 2010)

I had been looking all over for the search button. I couldn't cope without it. But I found the one next to the new posts link and so far it is okay. I am so used to the other one because it used to bring up more posts on topic.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 27, 2010)

I want it back too!  I tried using the one on the menu bar and it told me there were no results when I know the threads I'm looking for actually exist because some of them are threads that I subscribed to.  Other threads are threads that I've actually seen.


----------



## PookaMendoza (Aug 28, 2010)

I loved the google search tool  I've been a lurker for God knows how long and it helped me find references for everythinggggg . I don't mean to be extreme but that was a BIG part of my HHJ and growth . The other one is wayyy different and like everyone says , brings up irrelevant stuff . I really hope they bring it back ((


----------

